
Show HN: Compliance and Payroll for International Remote Workers - theo31
https://remotehr.co
======
jermaustin1
I can't see exactly what you are offering in the "compliance" space. Does this
handle paying/withholding taxes for international workers? Or is this just a
dashboard showing you sent them money?

~~~
theo31
Compliance is making sure they signed the right documents (W-8EBN for remote
workers) and that they provided their real address. (It differs a lot
depending on the state/country).

